# High Rise Design- Degree project, a few architecture questions...



## rossb1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Firstly, apologies if this is in the wrong category, was unsure as to the best place to post.

I've undertaken a high rise (high end hotel) design project as my final (architecture) degree piece and was wondering if someone might be able to suggest a good resource for getting an understanding of floor makeups and how such a project might work structurally. It's a fairly non-conventional shape at the moment.

Currently allowed 4m floor to floor and added a main 6 point column setup with thick (constant) internal walls to take the load with a (yet to be drawn) semi curtain walled system that is met by psuedo bay windows in each room.

Fully aware theres plenty of issues so far, but any feedback or advice (or perhaps precidents?) would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 
Ross

Rough Floorplan---->








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rossboardcgf/5641048664/


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

That floorplan reminds me of "Torre Sacyr" in Madrid, which is 236 metres tall, 52 floors, and it's used for offices and hotel, but your tower floorplan seems much smaller, anyway, you should research about this tower, here you have something to begin: http://www.denismyth-translations.com/ejemplos/Text 4 (Hormigon y Acero).pdf
And about your floorplan, I don't know the number of floors it will have, but I guess it needs more room inside for elevators and fire-safe stairs (at least 2 independent stairs).
PD: And good luck with your project, I'm also beggining with my final project (Proyecto Fin de Carrera) in Architecture


----------



## rossb1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks very much Victhor, much appreciated!

Admittedly my proposition is very small compared, with any given edge not exceeding 25m and only hitting a 60m overall height. 

Thanks again, 
Ross


----------



## rossb1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Painfully aware of the elevator and stair problem also, resolution en route.

Good luck with your project also  

Ross


----------

